# For Sale: THM 350 Tranny



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a rebuilt tranny that I need to get out of my grandmas garage. I rebuilt it in 1998 at UVSC. The plan was to put it into a 2wd s-10 with a small block. After 2 bad engines I decided to scrap the idea. It's been sitting since. It has new clutches/steels. Everything was checked by me and by the professor. He was over my shoulder the entire time making sure I did it right.

I'm asking $180, but if you want it this weekend and contact me ASAP I'll bring it out to SLC so I can go to the Sportsmans expo. I'll even cut a deal if you buy it tomorrow night. But I'd have to know tonight if it's going to happen. I'll be on here at least until 10:30 checking for PMs.

Thanks.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

9" that's the one that would be used for the small block swap and not need driveline mods.. at least from what I remember.. but it is the 9"

I'm bringing it out to slc as long as I can get a truck to drive out there..


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm in the slc valley with the tranny until tomorrow afternoon if there's any takers..


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

any takers? I'll deliver to a reasonable location... If I get this sold I can get a vehicle to go fishing/hunting in... wife won't let me otherwise..


----------

